# Ein Bild in einer Ebene laden



## Commek (5. Februar 2002)

Wie kann ich ein Bild in einer Ebene laden, immer wenn ich auf öffnen klicke lädt der das Bild ganz neu und dann im Hintergrund


----------



## dritter (5. Februar 2002)

einfach bild öffnen, strg+A drücken, auf dein eigentliches bild gehen, und strg+V drücken, und schon ist das bild in einer neuen ebene..


----------



## TheVirus (5. Februar 2002)

You have to copy before you can paste:

Also erst Strg + C

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## dritter (5. Februar 2002)

oh... wichtigsten schritt vergessen.. ;o) war was im stress... 

thx...


----------

